# Κώδωνες



## MelidonisM (Jul 4, 2012)

Εκτός από "καμπάνα, κουδούνι και κρούω τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου",
με την έννοια του κωδωνόσχημου/bell-shaped, έχουμε:

1. Κώδωνας χημικού εργαστηρίου (Round-bottom flask)

2. Κώδωνας συλλογής/ανακύκλωσης (ευφημισμός του κάδου;..)
(bell-shaped recycling bin or container)

3. Κώδωνας στηθοσκοπίου (Stethescope bell)

4. Κώδωνας/καμπάνα ντουζιέρας (Shower head)

5. Κώδωνας/καμπάνα συμπλέκτη (Clutch bell)

6. Κώδωνας μητρικής σάλπιγγας (Infundibulum of uterine tube)

7. Κώδωνας/καμπάνα κατάδυσης (Diving bell)

8. Κώδωνας αντλίας κενού (Vacuum pump bell jar)

9. Υάλινος κώδωνας, προθήκη μουσείου 
(δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται ο όρος, και αν έχει αντίστοιχο στα αγγλικά,
πάντως κουδουνόσχημο δεν είναι)

10. Γυάλινος Κώδων (The Bell Jar), a novel by Sylvia Plath.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> [...]
> 
> 1. Κώδωνας χημικού εργαστηρίου (Round-bottom flask)
> [...]



Κώδωνας χημικού εργαστηρίου = bell jar 

A bell jar is a bell-shaped glass cover used to protect and display delicate objects or to cover scientific apparatus or to contain gases. A more scientific definition is: a glass, quartz, or stainless steel chamber used to isolate substrates in a subatmospheric environment for deposition or etch.











Σφαιρική φιάλη = round-bottom flask 








_
Για ποιον χτυπά η καμπάνα_, Έρνεστ Χέμινγουεϊ (_For Whom the Bell Tolls_, Ernest Hemingway) 

"Hells Bells", AC/DC :devil:


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

Επίσης υπάρχει και το *παντελόνι καμπάνα*. (Phat Pants)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2012)

_Κώδωνες_ λέγονται κανονικά και τα injection ports που τοποθετούνται στους ασθενείς που χρειάζονται συχνές ενέσεις (αν και οι περισσότεροι τα λένε «πορτ»).


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Επίσης υπάρχει και το *παντελόνι καμπάνα*. (Phat Pants)



Όταν οι καμπάνες έγιναν μόδα στη δική μου εποχή, τις λέγανε *bell-bottoms*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν οι καμπάνες έγιναν μόδα στη δική μου εποχή, τις λέγανε *bell-bottoms*.



Bell Bottom Blues - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 5, 2012)

Με μπέρδεψαν οι παρακάτω ορισμοί

A bell jar is a piece of laboratory equipment used for creating vacuums (ότι είναι κάτι εξειδικευμένο)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_jar

Κώδωνας, ημισφαιρικό γυάλινο σκεύος του οποίου το σχήμα παραπέμπει στο σχήμα του κουδουνιού και που χρησιμοποιείται στα εργαστήρια χημείας. ΛΚΝ
(ότι είναι κάτι γενικό)

εδώ, απλώς bottle
http://visual.merriam-webster.com/science/chemistry/laboratory-equipment_3.php


----------

